# Tuna, wait, cobia, wait, offshore



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

We rigged, packed, planned, changed direction, changed plans again, and once again changed plans. 

We were determined to head to the rigs out to 155 miles. Weather changed our minds to the blue rip near the spur. Again weather washed out that plan. So off we went this past Saturday. Cobia fishing with the buggy top off, but the outriggers on. We passed portifino by a few miles and turned west. Passing many of the other guys making loops, they all held up the big goose egg. 
So we turned sw and started bottom dropping in 60 fsw. I had a strip of tuna blood line rigged up and down she went. A few seconds later the 30w bowed down and up came this 7 pounder









We caught a few snapper. I had three bites that just stopped the reel. One snapped 80 lb flouro. Two snapped 100 lb main line. 

Not the trip we expected. But dammit we went. The storm formed over us in seconds and we hauled boogie back to day break.


----------



## willr86 (Mar 25, 2014)

Thats a beauty!


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Damn that is a beast of a trig. Way to persevere.


----------



## Lexcore (May 5, 2012)

:thumbup: Nice story and thank you for sharing went where no others would go! and made it back safe! good on you Captain. :thumbsup:


----------



## Fishermon (Oct 19, 2007)

wait..budlight! :thumbsup:


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Looks like he drank too much

Nice report


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

That Triggers last thought was probably, "Man I knew I shouldn't have had beers with these guys". Great post and a real nice fish.


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I cant read the can label clear enough-is that a 12oz or one of those little 8oz'ers?
Just kidding. I told sean the weather was going to ruin that trip...


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Yep, just as I thought, bad bad weather man, I never took the cover off! Nice trigger and glad to you guys are safe in port.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

OnGrade, the second we took that pic, Sean said "somebodies gonna say that's an 8 ouncer ha."
We were hell bent on catchin' something.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Have you got lightning grounding rods on that sled?

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## OnGrade (Aug 7, 2009)

I already called him and ragged him about it


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Man he's brave!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

That's a big trigger. Great job.
WhyMe
Mako my Dayo


----------

